# Mini and Tivo Roamio OTA over Ethernet, stutter



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

I've had my mini in my front room for about two weeks, and for some reason I'm just noticing it tonight, but HD playback on the mini is virtually impossible, it skips and stutters repeatedly. I'm running a gigabit ethernet with a couple switches, but everything is hard-wired. 

Programming played on the Roamio is fine, both recorded and live. Standard Def (SD) playback on the mini, live, is fine, but HD playback, either live or recorded, now stutters. 

I've seen the other posts re Moca, but I'm hardwired on ethernet. Is it a problem with my switches, or Mini? The Mini doesn't seem capable of HD playback. . . 

Any suggestions appreciated,

Joel


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

After reading more posts, it seems this issue is endemic, or at least common tonight. I'm forcing a connection and will try again in the morning, hoping its just a momentary glitch in the system. . . 

cheers,
Joel


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JBinSD said:


> I've had my mini in my front room for about two weeks, and for some reason I'm just noticing it tonight, but HD playback on the mini is virtually impossible, it skips and stutters repeatedly. I'm running a gigabit ethernet with a couple switches, but everything is hard-wired.
> 
> Programming played on the Roamio is fine, both recorded and live. Standard Def (SD) playback on the mini, live, is fine, but HD playback, either live or recorded, now stutters.
> 
> ...


Hi,
My best guess on reading your post is that this sounds like a possible switch or more likely, a single questionable Ethernet cable. A cable can test OK but then under high stress, i.e., streaming a prolonged HD stream, it can start to stumble and fail. You will often not recognize this kind of problem when transferring data.
I would try swapping first the Ethernet cable feeding the mini and then look to the main cable(s) feeding the series of switches going to the mini. Also check for any sharp bends in the cabling.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Could you check and report back with the software versions for your DVR and Mini?


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks guys, Mini software is 20.5.4a, Roamio OTA is 20.5.6 RC14. The Roamio works fine, its only the Mini, and only HD.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> Thanks guys, Mini software is 20.5.4a, Roamio OTA is 20.5.6 RC14. The Roamio works fine, its only the Mini, and only HD.


Urgh. The Minis are supposed to be updated to 20.5.6, as well, according to this TiVo document: 
*TiVo Software Version Information*.

*TiVo Mini*

Model number: TCD A92 000 OR TCD A93 000
Current software: 20.5.6

I don't have a Mini available on which to check, at the moment. I *really* wish there were some central database that tracked TiVo software versions in the wild.

Regardless, Mini updates are likely on pause, along with the rest of the 20.5.6 rollout, until late on the 18th (last I heard).


----------



## cpgar11 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey JBinSD, I ran into a similar problem awhile back and resolved it. Check out my previous post here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531635&highlight=


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> My best guess on reading your post is that this sounds like a possible switch or more likely, a single questionable Ethernet cable. A cable can test OK but then under high stress, i.e., streaming a prolonged HD stream, it can start to stumble and fail. You will often not recognize this kind of problem when transferring data.
> 
> I would try swapping first the Ethernet cable feeding the mini and then look to the main cable(s) feeding the series of switches going to the mini. Also check for any sharp bends in the cabling.


Excellent suggestions. One other thing you could try, if you have the equipment available, is run iPerf on a couple laptops to test out your various network segments, to see what performance they can deliver. The nice thing about this approach is it won't be a matter of a single HD stream loading the lines; iPerf will load as much traffic onto the line as it can take, and you'll see its maximum throughput, or breaking point.

As fcfc2 suggested, we had a single bad cable (the most important patch cable in the house, as luck would have it) that was just bad enough to provide connectivity, but we'd see buffering when more than one person was watching HD content. Replaced the patch cable and all was well.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Interesting, I just played some 4k content through Netflix on my Vizio smart TV, AND on my Tivo, and both played back flawlessly, indicating its not the ethernet. Tuner for HD content still stutters on live TV.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Shouldn't the fact that I can play 4k content from Netflix through both the TV and the mini indicate its not my ethernet? Why can I download stutter-free content, but cannot either tune or playback HD content from my Roamio?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm loathe to recommend too much troubleshooting until your devices can get onto the same software version, but I'll bite...



JBinSD said:


> Shouldn't the fact that I can play 4k content from Netflix through both the TV and the mini indicate its not my ethernet? Why can I download stutter-free content, but cannot either tune or playback HD content from my Roamio?


Hard to say without knowing exactly what the relative bitrates are for the 4K test streams and the problematic HD streams. It's possible that the 4K stream is under whatever the breaking point is. Everything will work great, until it doesn't.

It's also hard to say without knowing your network topology, how the devices are specifically interconnected, especially the TiVo devices and the router and modem. It's possible that the bad cable or switch port is on the leg from the Roamio OTA. (When the Mini is stuttering, it's getting that HD stream from the Roamio, right? So even if the 4K test stream was above the breaking-point bandwidth, at best it would only mean the Mini's Ethernet leg may be OK.)

You'd probably also want to list your network devices by model, so others could provide feedback on known good/bad experiences.

That said and done, a couple different things to try:

Do a factory reset of the Mini (and only the Mini), using the 'Clear & Delete Everything' option under the "Restart & Reset" Help menu. Run through Guided Setup and see if the Mini performs any better afterwards. (And be sure to check whether the Mini's software updates during the process.)

Connect a computer to the Ethernet jack currently connected to the Roamio, and connect a computer to the Ethernet jack currently connected to the Mini, and run iPerf to see what it reports for the bandwidth between these two points. The computers shouldn't even need Gigabit ports, since the Mini is having trouble with a single HD stream; Fast Ethernet should suffice.

And if iPerf shows the link as reliably delivering 90+ Mbps, it begins to point to a hardware issue or the infamous difficulty TiVo has with switches.

Minis are easy enough to shuffle around, so could you temporarily move the Mini next to the Roamio OTA, so that they could both be connected to the same Ethernet switch. If initial tests don't show an improved HD streaming experience, replace the cables, try another switch, etc. to see if you can find a combination that works.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Wasted an hour on chat with a CSR that blamed everything on my signal strength, but playback on the Roamio is perfect. . . pretty frustrating.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> Wasted an hour on chat with a CSR that blamed everything on my signal strength, but playback on the Roamio is perfect. . . pretty frustrating.





JBinSD said:


> Shouldn't the fact that I can play 4k content from Netflix through both the TV and the mini indicate its not my ethernet? Why can I download stutter-free content, but cannot either tune or playback HD content from my Roamio?


It just hit me what was bugging me about your "4K" test on the Mini, and the same would apply for testing a 4K video on the Roamio... neither of these devices support 4K, so it is likely that they're not actually receiving a high-bitrate 4K stream, even if you've selected a 4K video for playback within Netflix.

As for the Roamio, the recordings are *on* the Roamio, so playback on the Roamio will be unaffected by network connectivity issues.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Agreed re 4k, I merely stated that to rule out a problem with the ethernet carrying sufficient bandwith. CSR said the problem is the recordings do not have enough data, and the replay of the data over ethernet exposed their shortcomings. I tend to disagree with this theory, since it DID work fine, and I can play other high def material. I will move the mini next to the Roamio tonight and see if playback is better. . .


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JBinSD said:


> I've had my mini in my front room for about two weeks, and for some reason I'm just noticing it tonight, but *HD playback on the mini is virtually impossible, it skips and stutters repeatedly. I'm running a gigabit ethernet with a couple switches, but everything is hard-wired*.
> 
> Programming played on the Roamio is fine, both recorded and live. Standard Def (SD) playback on the mini, live, is fine, but HD playback, either live or recorded, now stutters.
> 
> ...





fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> *My best guess on reading your post is that this sounds like a possible switch or more likely, a single questionable Ethernet cable.* A cable can test OK but then under high stress, i.e., streaming a prolonged HD stream, it can start to stumble and fail. You will often not recognize this kind of problem when transferring data.
> I would try swapping first the Ethernet cable feeding the mini and then look to the main cable(s) feeding the series of switches going to the mini. Also check for any sharp bends in the cabling.





cpgar11 said:


> Hey JBinSD, I ran into a similar problem awhile back and resolved it. Check out my previous post here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531635&highlight=


Just finished adding a Refurb Mini v1 to a Refurb Roamio Basic on a semi-ancient LAN:
*Any Indicators on a Roamio Basic That a Mini is Streaming?*​No problems here. 

I agree with '*Check your Hardware*'. IMO, @fcfc2's post (and @cpgar11's LINK) is your probable answer. Your thread had me worried though...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> Agreed re 4k, I merely stated that to rule out a problem with the ethernet carrying sufficient bandwith. CSR said the problem is the recordings do not have enough data, and the replay of the data over ethernet exposed their shortcomings. I tend to disagree with this theory, since it DID work fine, and I can play other high def material. I will move the mini next to the Roamio tonight and see if playback is better. . .


I don't have a clue what that CSR was trying to say. Netflix/Amazon/Hulu (non-4K) streaming "don't have enough data" to necessarily expose a network bandwidth issue; 4K/UHD and HD recordings on a TiVo (assuming they're not ridiculously compressed) can.

As an example, take a look at Netflix's recommended download rates for streaming of various quality levels (found here)...
0.5 Megabits per second - Required broadband connection speed
1.5 Megabits per second - Recommended broadband connection speed
3.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for SD quality
*5.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for HD quality*
25 Megabits per second - Recommended for Ultra HD quality

Note: *HD recordings on a TiVo can require 15+Mbps*.​
2 videos being "HD" doesn't mean you're pulling the same amount of data. Streaming services have the "luxury" of using more efficient encoding schemes (e.g. H.264), but TiVo is stuck having to write to disk whatever the cable companies are sending, which is usually still big, bloaty MPEG2.

p.s. If you're using KMTTG, it lists the bitrates for each recording in the far-right column. The recordings currently on my OTA Roamio range from 2.33-17.44 Mbps.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

OK, got home tonight and brought the Mini into the room with the Roamio, and when connected to the same switch, no stutter both live and recorded HD content on the Roamio. I checked the connection speed in the Mini room switch, and its 7.59 Mbps on ping-test. 

Weird, 'cuz playback was working fine last week. The run from one switch to the other is about a 70' cat5, would upgrading that line help? or switching to Moca? 

Thanx for any help,
Joel


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> I checked the connection speed in the Mini room switch, and its 7.59 Mbps on ping-test.
> 
> Weird, 'cuz playback was working fine last week. The run from one switch to the other is about a 70' cat5, would upgrading that line help? or switching to Moca?


Could be a patch cable, might be a port on the switch, might just be an RJ45 jack on the patch cable, ... but if you're seeing sub-optimal speeds using computer gear, it begins to rule-out the "TiVo doesn't work with switches" angle.

What do you see if you run a test using speedtest.net?

Ping-test.net results for my wireless laptop:
Down: 9.98 Mbps
Up: 5.66 Mbps​Speedtest.net results:
Down: 28.27 Mbps
Up: 6.20 Mbps​
So I re-ran ping-test.... and got:
Down: 26.42 Mbps
Up: 5.59 Mbps​For reference, I'm paying for 25/5.​
First, I'd use iPerf between two computers if you want to see the maximum that your Ethernet connection can handle, but I didn't like ping-test's inconsistency.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Speedtest shows 8.28 in the mini room, and 13.3 on the Roamio room (same switch).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> Speedtest shows 8.28 in the mini room, and 13.3 on the Roamio room (same switch).


What's your ISP download rate supposed to be?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> Speedtest shows 8.28 in the mini room, and 13.3 on the Roamio room (same switch).


Note that both of these tests (ping-test.net, Speedtest.net) would be affected by any other concurrent downloading activity in the house.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JBinSD said:


> ...I checked the connection speed in the Mini room switch, and its 7.59 Mbps on ping-test...


How did you test this and get that number?



JBinSD said:


> ...The run from one switch to the other is about a 70' cat5, would upgrading that line help? or switching to Moca?


You have to swap possibly bad cables and/or switches with known good ones. 
You could move the switches next to one another and use a known good 6' cable to verify the switch is good (and the Mini doesn't stutter). 
You could run a new 70'+ cable up steps / through doorways to see if that fixes it. Then you could replace the bad cable.
IMO, switching to MoCA would just be opening another can of worms *AND* spending money for MoCA adapters. Do you have RG-6 or RG-59 coax? Splitters with high enough bandwidth?? etc???

*Bottom Line:* 100Mbps semi-ancient ethernet works fine for me. Maybe you have a bad cable; maybe a bad port on a switch; maybe??? Logically troubleshoot your LAN and fix it. It "_...was working fine last week_".

Good Luck!


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Could be a patch cable, might be a port on the switch, might just be an RJ45 *jack* on the patch cable...


You mean plug? 



krkaufman said:


> ...What do you see if you run a test using speedtest.net?


Where are you going here?

There's no need to involve the router or the internet or Speedtest.Net - the problem lies in his internal LAN and he needs to logically troubleshoot hardware. IMO, even iperf is overkill. Just swap in known good components and replace what's bad. The Mini (not stuttering) will verify when it's fixed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ClearToLand said:


> You mean plug?


Thank you for the clarification.

And as an aside, please do a lookup of the "K.I.S.S." acronym and contemplate whether it's a suitable way to open a post.



ClearToLand said:


> Where are you going here?


From the context of my question, it should have been obvious that I was going to where the poster appeared comfortable, for that particular moment, and using a similar utility to gauge whether his choice of tool was the cause of the reported low result for the specific test he had performed, given that the same utility had produced random results in my brief testing.



> There's no need to involve the router or the internet or Speedtest.Net - the problem lies in his internal LAN


Thanks for making that clear. I thought I'd already stated that, but I must not have or did a poor job of communicating it, because why else would you have felt compelled to inform me of the fact.



ClearToLand said:


> and he needs to logically troubleshoot hardware. IMO, even iperf is overkill. Just swap in known good components and replace what's bad. The Mini (not stuttering) will verify when it's fixed.


Yep, that's an option, too. Unless the problem is the Mini.

And you can characterize LAN testing as overkill; I'll call it an effective use of time. Remove the mystery as to what the network is capable of, rather than maybe doing something that marginally improves the connection and allows the Mini to seemingly work OK, today, with nothing else happening on the LAN. And then comes Christmas Eve and the OP's streaming a FullHD recording on the Mini, when someone fires-up a 4K UHD Netflix stream on the 4K TV in the Living Room... and the Mini starts disconnecting again.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys, since the mini works fine on the same switch as the Roamio, I'm guessing its either the long run of cat5 or the switch/port at the end, so I'll try changing ports first, and if that doesn't work, run another long line (after checking to see if it fixes my issue). My concern is the CSRs reference to low signal value being the culprit still, as I don't have strong signals (OTA with towers 45+ miles away), but I've got a Yagi to put up, which should help my signal strength, and hopefully its a Cat5 cable. Is Cat 6 better/faster? I'm a big fan of Monoprice, so I'll be gettting it there if need be.

Cheers,
Joel


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> Thanks for the help guys, since the mini works fine on the same switch as the Roamio, I'm guessing its either the long run of cat5 or the switch/port at the end, so I'll try changing ports first, and if that doesn't work, run another long line (after checking to see if it fixes my issue). My concern is the CSRs reference to low signal value being the culprit still, as I don't have strong signals (OTA with towers 45+ miles away), but I've got a Yagi to put up, which should help my signal strength, and hopefully its a Cat5 cable. Is Cat 6 better/faster? I'm a big fan of Monoprice, so I'll be gettting it there if need be.


If it *is* a physical network issue, yeah, it could be the patch cable b/w the Mini and switch, the switch or a switch port, or the patch cable between the switch and the Roamio. It could also just be one of the RJ45 connectors on one of those patch cables.

The CSR's comments re: signal strength don't seem relevant to the symptoms you've described, which indicate the issue only arises when streaming high-bandwidth content from the Roamio to the Mini. A signal issue would affect the quality of the recordings, themselves, so you'd see a pixelated, blocky recording on the Roamio were that the case.

I'll be interested to hear what you determine to be the issue/resolution.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Quote:
There's no need to involve the router or the internet or Speedtest.Net - the problem lies in his internal LAN and he needs to logically troubleshoot hardware. IMO, even iperf is overkill. Just swap in known good components and replace what's bad. The Mini (not stuttering) will verify when it's fixed.[/QUOTE]

So, if this is true, should I just focus on replacing the patch cables? I have a gigabit switch on each end, one at my cable modem, which also has the Roamio OTA, and one in the other room where the Mini is located. The internet speed is not great in the Mini room (4-6 mbits), but this is internet. . . is gigabit switch to gigabit switch supposed to be 1,000 mgbits? Do I upgrade the cables first, then the switches?

If the mini works perfectly on the same switch as the Roamio, its got to either be the switch or the cable to the switch in the Mini room, rt? (I tried known cable from switch to mini, and it didn't fix anything)

sorry to belabor the point, wanting to make sure I'm not missing something simple.

Cheers,
Joel


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

OK, here's Tivo's response:
Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support! The TiVo Mini requires a constant hardwired connection with no stutter to your home network. The networking issues that you are experiencing are consistent with customers who use unmanaged switches. Are any of your devices connecting to an unmanaged switch or hub?

What is an unmanaged switch? How do I properly manage it?

Here's what I found:
Managed switches provide all the features of an unmanaged switch and provide the
ability to configure, manage, and monitor your LAN. And this gives you greater control over how
data travels over the network and who has access to it.
Also, managed switches use protocols such as the Simple Network Management Protocol, or what
we call SNMP, for monitoring the devices on the network. SNMP is a protocol that facilitates the
exchange of management information between network devices. SNMP queries can determine the
health of the network or the status of a particular device. By displaying this data in an easily
understood format, IT managers located at a central site can monitor the performance of the
network and quickly detect and repair network problems without having to physically interact with
the switch.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Reminder...


krkaufman said:


> ...
> 
> Connect a computer to the Ethernet jack currently connected to the Roamio, and connect a computer to the Ethernet jack currently connected to the Mini, and run iPerf to see what it reports for the bandwidth between these two points. The computers shouldn't even need Gigabit ports, since the Mini is having trouble with a single HD stream; Fast Ethernet should suffice.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

OK, just did something I should have done from the beginning, I ran the cable from the first switch (that was feeding the second switch) directly to the Mini, an viola, HD playback without stuttering or clipping. I should have gone there first.

Does that mean I have a bad switch, or possibly dilution of the signal enough to cause degredation? I have a Monoprice Gigabit 8 port switch, would upgrading the switch help? I tried a couple different ports and patch cables, and neither changed the clipping when the Mini was running off the switch, so it has to be the switch itself. The fact that already-recorded HD clips too means it cannot be the signal strength, right, since playback works directly from the first switch?

Cheers,
Joel


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JBinSD said:


> OK, just did something I should have done from the beginning, *I ran the cable from the first switch (that was feeding the second switch) directly to the Mini, an viola, HD playback without stuttering or clipping.* I should have gone there first.
> 
> Does that mean I have a bad switch, or possibly dilution of the signal enough to cause degredation? I have a Monoprice Gigabit 8 port switch, would upgrading the switch help? *I tried a couple different ports and patch cables, and neither changed the clipping when the Mini was running off the switch, so it has to be the switch itself.* The fact that already-recorded HD clips too means it cannot be the signal strength, right, since playback works directly from the first switch?
> 
> ...


So, it appears that the 70' cable is good. Switches don't 'dilute' signal - they 'relay' it. Do you have any other switches available to test / replace the Monoprice Gigabit 8-port with?

I was going to ask you if the 70' cable went through wall jacks or directly from switch 1 (@ Roamio OTA) to switch 2 (@ Mini). Any plug or jack with corrosion could cause the problem. But plugging the cable directly into the Mini solves one problem. Is switch 1 the same make / model as switch 2?

Good troubleshooting on your part. Now onto the switch. You could plug the 70' cable directly into the Roamio OTA and move switch 1 to switch 2's location and see if everything works, unless switch 1 also connected to your router, which would kill access to the internet, etc... You could try switch 2 in switch 1 location and see if everything goes to pot. You could use an old 10/100Mbps switch at switch 2 to test if you have one.

Your goal is to swap known good parts with suspected bad parts and see if the problem changes. I'm just giving examples.

Supply us with more info.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JBinSD said:


> OK, here's Tivo's response:
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support! The TiVo Mini requires a constant hardwired connection with no stutter to your home network. *The networking issues that you are experiencing are consistent with customers who use unmanaged switches.* Are any of your devices connecting to an unmanaged switch or hub?


This is a TiVo CS 'Scripted Answer'.

If you had as much free time as I do and were able to read hundreds of TCF posts, you'd see that TiVo has chosen not to support switches, but *MANY* TiVo users successfully use switches. I even use semi-ancient cascaded switches with no problems to date.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanx CTL, the switches are different, and yes, the primary switch carries the router and modem, but I will try switching both. Weird that all other devices on 2nd switch work fine (Denon AVR, Vizio smart TV (oxymoron, I know), the CSR said the Mini failed because the router is trying to relay an already diluted/scrambled signal, but if the playback is good on both the Roamio and Mini when directly connected to switch 1, not sure how that can be.

Is there such a thing as a signal "booster" for an ethernet cable? If the patch cable from switch 1 to switch 2 is working OK, and the other devices on the switch seem to be functioning well, is that support for Kaufman's theory that a Tivo recording commands significantly greater bandwith than normal internet access? If so, whats the work-around?

Thanks for hanging with me on this, I know this is not a very racey/sexy thread


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> If the patch cable from switch 1 to switch 2 is working OK, and the other devices on the switch seem to be functioning well, is that support for Kaufman's theory that a Tivo recording commands significantly greater bandwith than normal internet access?


To the best of my recollection, I didn't say "normal internet access" (I wouldn't risk guessing what's "normal" for a given home); I simply stated that typical TiVo HD recordings require more bandwidth than what is required for HD streaming from Netflix, Amazon, etc. -- and it's not a "theory." Specific download rate recommendations from Netflix were quoted, *here*, illustrating that TiVo HD recordings require 3x the network bandwidth of an HD Netflix stream. (A 4K UHD stream would require even more than a TiVo HD recording -- though I'm not sure how one would verify the actual bitrate on the incoming Netflix stream.)


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JBinSD said:


> Thanx CTL, the switches are different, and yes, the primary switch carries the router and modem, but I will try switching both...


What are the make and model numbers of each switch? At this point, for the amount of money involved, I'd say buy a new gigabit switch; ~$20 @ Newegg on sale for my TrendNets a few years ago.



JBinSD said:


> ...Weird that all other devices on 2nd switch work fine (Denon AVR, Vizio smart TV (oxymoron, I know), the CSR said the Mini failed because the router is trying to relay an already diluted/scrambled signal, but if the playback is good on both the Roamio and Mini when directly connected to switch 1, not sure how that can be...


I haven't kept up with smart tvs and avrs that need an internet connection. My AVR, Onkyo TX-SV919THX, uses S-Video and RCA stereo connectors! But they could be handling the errors from the switch undetected by you since they probably have lower bandwidth requirements than the Mini which could peak @ ~20Mbps for a raw 1080i stream (like from CBS).



JBinSD said:


> ...Is there such a thing as a signal "booster" for an ethernet cable? If the patch cable from switch 1 to switch 2 is working OK, and the other devices on the switch seem to be functioning well, is that support for Kaufman's theory that a Tivo recording commands significantly greater bandwith than normal internet access? If so, whats the work-around?


No booster, buy a new switch. And not the same model you have now as switch 1 or switch 2. There's this warning from another TiVo user about cascading consumer-grade switches so your switch(es) might be one(s) that can't handle it. Re-read my LINK to my new Mini setup above and see how my semi-ancient hardware is wired up. There are a LOT of variables involved and although I'm not having any problems I won't dismiss that others using cascaded switches may.

Good Luck! You're getting closer... 

*Edit:* How many devices occupying an IP do you have simultaneously connected and operating on your home LAN? I'm looking for a maximum number per *this*.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks guys, the main switch is a Trendnet, and the satellite switch with Mini is a Monoprice, I don't have their model #'s handy, will check when I get home. Is there a qualitative benchmark for switches? They are both "gigabit" switches. . . 

I'll try switching switches when I get home. . . . I have a modem, a router, and the two switches, I'll try to check each port of each switch if it will resolve this. . .


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I wish TiVo provided test functionality similar to the following from Netflix, allowing a customer to gauge actual capabilities between two TiVo endpoints:

https://www.overplay.net/blog/netflix-speed-test-how-to-check-your-streaming-speed


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

OK, switched the switches, and the exact same result; speeds about the same on both ends, and Mini still stutters on the switch, but plays fine when direct-connected with the primary switch and Roamio OTA. I'll put the hi VHF antenna up tomorrow, but it sounds like its my LAN. . . 

If its not the switch, and not the patch cable, is there anything else I can try to fix this? I would prefer to have a second switch for the TV, AVR, DVR and HTPC in front, so I really need multiple internet connections in that room. . .


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

BTW, here are the switches, Mono is currently the first switch, Trendnet is second (just switched to this config)

Trendnet TEW 633 GR (about 6 yrs old)
Monoprice 10927 (about a month old)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> I'll put the hi VHF antenna up tomorrow. . .


If the videos look and play OK on the Roamio, I see ZERO chance this will have any effect. I can be wrong, happens all the time, but I'll be gorram surprised.



> is there anything else I can try to fix this?


See: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10738028

There's also MoCA.



> If its not the switch...


But it probably is; or at least switch-related. One option is to order several pairs of Gigabit switches, with the necessary number of ports, via your favorite store, and give them a try until you find a combination that works.

One bright side is that you're in the holiday season, and everybody has more forgiving and extended return policies.

p.s. As an aside, here's what's working for us, with zero issues...

```
ASUS RT-N66R
  GS105
    Roamio Pro
    GS116
      GS608v3
        Mini
        Roamio Pro
      GS608v3
        Mini
      GS308v2
        Mini
        base Roamio
      FS605v2
        Mini
      DS104
        Mini
      DS104
        Mini
      Actiontec ECB3500T(MoCA bridge)
        Mini
        Mini

NOTE: All switches are Netgear; non-Tivo devices have been omitted, obviously.
```


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBinSD said:


> Trendnet TEW 633 GR (about 6 yrs old)
> Monoprice 10927 (about a month old)


The Trendnet isn't a switch; that's a wireless router.

Is it running the latest available firmware? (check the website directly, rather than usiing any built-in update checker)

Have you configured it to operate strictly as an access point?

I suspect the Monoprice, but would stick with the previous post in terms of finding a working combination. We'd have to go through a round of questioning to correlate when the stuttering issues began with when you installed the Monoprice, and your time will be better spent finding some replacement switches to try.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> The Trendnet isn't a switch; that's a wireless router.
> 
> Is it running the latest available firmware? (check the website directly, rather than usiing any built-in update checker)
> 
> ...


Ah, sorry, you're correct, there is. Trend net router and trendnet switch, the switch is 


krkaufman said:


> The Trendnet isn't a switch; that's a wireless router.
> 
> Is it running the latest available firmware? (check the website directly, rather than usiing any built-in update checker)
> 
> ...


Sorry, there's a Trendnet router and a switch, the switch is TEG-S80g.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

